# So You've Decided You Want To Become a Goth



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2008)

*So You've Decided You Want To Become a Goth*

[yt]ZfzeegsMG2U&NR[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfzeegsMG2U&NR


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 11, 2008)

While I realize that was designed to be humorous...

1) Typically Goths do not wear camoflauge.  If you see a "goth" in camoflauge, chances are its a Rivethead, not a goth.

2) None of the Bands he mentioned are goth bands.  Everyone of them is an industrial band.  While Goths often listen to industrial music, and rivetheads often listen to Goth... the music is totaly different.  Don't believe me?  Check out say, "Clown" by "Switchblade Symphony" (Atypical Goth) and then maybe "Megalomania" by "KMFDM" (Atypical Industrial) and tell me they are the same Genre of music. And, BTW, Cruciform Injection is local to me... Micah used to hang in my store and was best friends with my assistant manager.  Not that it has anything to do with anything, I was just really supprised they cited that band being fairly small and local.

Goth:







Rivetheads:






Notice the "Goth" has a sort of, well, you know... "Gothic" look about her.  Somthing you'd see in a period piece or Vampire flick.  Typical Goth. 

The Rivetheads, on the other hand, have a tougher, Punk-like modernized look, Cyberpunk-esque (or Matrix-y for those unfamiliar with the Cyberpunk Genre)

Yes, I am a rivethead, and I hate when people say I'm goth.  (Although to be fair, I did a sitting in Goth attire and I have a set of Goth photos)

Ok... seriously... I'm done now.  
http://images.quizfarm.com/11485535751098112661_areyouGoth[1].jpg


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 11, 2008)

I say it's emo, and I say to hell with it.


*ducks*


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 11, 2008)

No, emo are the kids who are too ***** to be goth.  

Actually you know how to tell the difference between Emo, Goth, and a Rivethead?

Call all three Emo.

The one that sighs, and possibly weeps is Emo

The one that sneers and walk away in a huff is Goth.

The Rivethead will be the one who kicks your *** then post pics of it on the internet.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 11, 2008)

KMFDM sucks!!
 You KMFDM fans should know what I am talking about look to the Angst album.
That DJ was wearing a Pigface shirt haha.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2008)

When did I Decide To Become a Goth  

:uhohh: Have I been drinking :drinkbeer again :uhyeah:


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Gaz is my Goth role model.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaz_(Invader_Zim)


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 11, 2008)

FYI

In South GA, if you don't dress in complete camo and drive a big truck, you're goth or emo.

Not my standards, just letting you guys know what the standards are here in the deep deep south.


----------



## zeeberex (Nov 11, 2008)

this can all be avoided by getting a life.....not the posting, the gothing....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2008)

Can someone just give me her phone number and let me know if she does nudes? I want my $50 blood money from Suicide Girls.  ROFL


(Just kidding, I wouldn't work with SG if you paid me real money)


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2008)

I think that Goth girl is HOT...


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 11, 2008)

Goth done right can look very cool most teenagers though think if you wear black and red and pierce everything.....and I do mean EVERYTHING then your "GOTH". Me personally I'm too old for that crap if I'm not in a dobahk give me my sweats Moms don't have time to play dress-up.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 11, 2008)

foggymorning162 said:


> Goth done right can look very cool most teenagers though think if you wear black and red and pierce everything.....and I do mean EVERYTHING then your "GOTH". Me personally I'm too old for that crap if I'm not in a dobahk give me my sweats Moms don't have time to play dress-up.


 
Ironically, I know some Dads who do...

Sad, isn't it?


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 11, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> ...Yes, I am a rivethead, and I hate when people say I'm goth...


 
I've had the same problem, even though I'm more of your typical metal head than a rivethead. I've also been asked if I'm a skinhead, to which I reply "No, I'm not an *******."



Drac said:


> I think that Goth girl is HOT...


 
Damn strait.


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?


 
Wraith


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2008)

xue sheng said:


> wraith


roflmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2008)

Posted this pic before... but it's how NOT to be a goth...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Posted this pic before... but it's how NOT to be a goth...


I'm Blind!!!!!!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 11, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Posted this pic before... but it's how NOT to be a goth...


 
But probably a good way to be a DIVO fan...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 11, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?
> View attachment 10387


 
That's a lot of effort spent and care taken to make herself look very striking indeed; in the sense of standing out in a crowd - not to my taste, I have to say.  "Wraith" was bang on as fans of Stargate Atlantis will confirm .

I prefer my Goth's to be, well, like my missus .  As I've said before when this topic comes up, I think we have a sub-cultural divide with the Atlantic in between as 'our' Goths are more of the passionate hedonist persuasion than etherial loners.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 11, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?
> View attachment 10387



Based on the Jewelry and Makeup I'd call that goth.  The Alchemy of London Bat and Coffin plus the little Jeweled Tiara aren't very rivethead.

BTW Bob, if you wanna shoot goth girls like that Come out to Chi-town I can hook you up.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 12, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?
> View attachment 10387


Wasn't she an extra in Dune?


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 12, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?


 Very sadistic domonatrics...You better be good boys 'cause I don't think it's spankings she's handing out!!!


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Posted this pic before... but it's how NOT to be a goth...


 She maybe is going to inflict a lot of pain but he's way scarier!


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 12, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?
> View attachment 10387


 
The unholy offspring of Boy George and Pete Burns.


----------



## Drac (Nov 12, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?


View attachment 10387




I dunno...I vote for JPBL ( Just Plain Butt Ugly)


----------



## Drac (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm Blind!!!!!!


 
Yes and I'm gonna have nightmares, that slight fem stance did it for me...


----------



## thardey (Nov 14, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Ok, here's one for you. Goth or rivethead?
> View attachment 10387



Actually, I thought the sig line was the answer:

The most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on!


----------



## BanannaSmoothie (Nov 18, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> FYI
> 
> In South GA, if you don't dress in complete camo and drive a big truck, you're goth or emo.
> 
> Not my standards, just letting you guys know what the standards are here in the deep deep south.


 
same in southern MS where i'm from. only, you are not just a goth, you are "one them ol' vampire lookin queers"


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 18, 2008)

-I'm going to see Sisters of Mercy this Thursday here in Denver. What does that make me? (If you haven't heard of this band, I highly recommend them.) 

Now where is my trenchcoat...?


Andrew


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2008)

Crikey!  They're still going?!  I remember driving around in my mates Camero listening to "Floodlands" when it'd just been released .


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 18, 2008)

Darksoul said:


> -I'm going to see Sisters of Mercy this Thursday here in Denver. What does that make me?


 
Very fortunate.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 19, 2008)

Darksoul said:


> -I'm going to see Sisters of Mercy this Thursday here in Denver. What does that make me?


Getting on in years... :lol:



...says the guy who's been listening to Metallica since the mid-80s, and saw Exodus on the Chemi-Kill tour.


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 19, 2008)

-Getting on in years...? That might explain the mental deterioration. Of course, I'm only 28, soon to be 29 in January. I didn't start listening to Sisters til about 10 years ago, so I know I missed the hey day of the 80s goth music scene. But once I discovered some of that old time music, haha, I haven't looked back. Today's music ain't got the same soul, if you know what I mean. I'll check back in this thread and post about the show.


Andrew


----------

